# SMS versenden



## Colt45 (18. Mai 2012)

Moin. Ich wollte mal fragen, ob es mit Java möglich ist, SMS aus einer Anwendung heraus zu verschicken. Kurzes Beispielszenario: Ich habe in meiner Java-Anwendung eine Liste von Einheiten (Kontext "Rettungsdienst"), die ich per SMS über etwas benachrichtigen möchte.
Ich denke ja, dass das nicht so einfach ist, da ich ja rein theoretisch eine "Nummer" brauche, von der aus ich versenden kann. Falls jemand mit sowas Erfahrung hat, bitte melden und kurz erläutern, was ich dafür auch an Hardware alles brauche.
Danke schonmal...


----------



## Gast2 (19. Mai 2012)

Ein Handy oder GSM Modem mit SIM am Server und SMSLib


----------



## Colt45 (19. Mai 2012)

fassy hat gesagt.:


> Ein Handy mit SIM am Server und SMSLib



Kannst du das genauer erklären? Für meine Anwendung gibt es keinen Server. Es ist keine Webanwendung, sondern wird lediglich auf einem Rechner gestartet.


----------



## Gast2 (19. Mai 2012)

Ja, dann an den Rechner wo deine Anwendung läuft das Handy oder GSM Modem anschließen und über die SMSLib die SMS versenden.


----------



## Colt45 (19. Mai 2012)

Ok, schau ich mir mal an....


----------



## HoaX (19. Mai 2012)

Ansonsten gibt es noch viele, viel Anbieter im Internet, die dir einen Webservice o.Ä. anbieten zum Versenden. Je nach Anzahl zu verschickender SMS kann das durchaus günstiger sein.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (19. Mai 2012)

Darüber hatte ichs mal mit einem Telekomiker (Insider: nein Brunhilde nicht du, de andere ):
Send SMS - APIs & SDKs | Developer Garden APIs


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (19. Mai 2012)

Eine weitere Möglichkeit ist, dass du deine Anwendung nicht auf einem Rechner laufen läßt, sondern direkt auf einem Android-Telefon. 

Von dort aus, dürfte es kein großes Problem sein, die SMS-Sende-Fähigkeiten zu nutzen. Die Programmiersprache für Andoriden ist ebenfalls Java, so dass hier auch nicht großartig umgelernt werden muß.
Und die Kosten für ein entsprechendes Smartphone halten sich, sofern man Gebrauchte und low-end Geräte in Betracht zieht, auch in Grenzen.
Der nächste Vorteil ist, das die ganze Kombination auch sehr sehr portabel ist, wenn es daß sein muß.


----------

